# Giant Monster HMPK's Spawning Vids



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Trying not to get my hopes up that fry will survive the 3 days, dad ate the eggs last time (probably not fertilized, there weren't many and she was a half giant) and right now mom is hounding him after he picks up eggs to wrap again, not giving him time to put them up so I'm worried he'll eat them again, I guess we'll just see! Regardless I thought you might enjoy the videos 

I used the shock method with help from OFL, they've been together for about two days and starting spawning tonight. In the second video you can see her hounding him, it's kinda weird!

Please note she doesnt have a single torn fin... *This male is so gentle*. I need a sweet sounding name for him if anyone has a good idea for one 

The set up is a 10 gal filled to about 8 gallons with live and fake plants and tanned water. The first video was when they really got practicing, otherwise they've been at it pretty consistently for hours, she just started releasing eggs about 20 mins ago. These bettas were bred by Rattanaporn in Thailand. Enjoy! 

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3358.mp4

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3359.mp4


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, just went to check and see if they were still going...They are and now she's dropping like 20 eggs at a time instead of 3 or 4 like initially. Exciting!


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats!! Your male is stunning, I hope you get lots of babies from this spawn.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

This sounds encouraging! Good luck with this spawn.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats, hope all goes well this time.

I spawned another 2 pair - 
1. a green pair (very young) but I see some free swimming fry today.
2. Blue gigantic guy who would only spawn to light colors - ate the eggs.

Now we compare notes........ well later...

Be sure to feed them frequently and try to get them grow 4cm during the first 2 months...... I failed - mine only grew to about 3.5 - 3.7 (ave. largest)


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

good luck hope all goes well with them. i like


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats......look forward to watching and hearing about your fry growth and development......


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> Congrats, hope all goes well this time.
> 
> I spawned another 2 pair -
> 1. a green pair (very young) but I see some free swimming fry today.
> ...


Congrats on the spawn they look great!!

If you don't feed them enough to grow 4cm in the 2 month period, does that mean they won't grow to their full potential?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Just checked the nest, still see a few eggs and dad is just sitting under it looking super bored and tired! 

I'm going out of town now, so I'll hopefully see some fry when I come back Sunday.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i don't think so.
betta won't stop growing until there about 7 month


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

lol green tea
canceling plan so you can just see your fry hatch.
it usually take 5 day after the egg are laid until you have to do anything.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If you want a greater fry turn out.
Leave the light on.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Congrats on the spawn they look great!!
> 
> If you don't feed them enough to grow 4cm in the 2 month period, does that mean they won't grow to their full potential?


Not really, as long as they reach 5.5cm in 4 months - these should reach 10cm BO around a year or so. But 4cm in 2 months should be able to get 12cm in over a year.

I'm still in the process of testing this myth - "if you don't feed them that much, can they grow to be giants". So far I can say that giant genes will boost their growth when ever they eat.... you could actually see the difference in 2-3 days. But it's too soon to conclude whether they can be giant size or not.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> Not really, as long as they reach 5.5cm in 4 months - these should reach 10cm BO around a year or so. But 4cm in 2 months should be able to get 12cm in over a year.
> 
> I'm still in the process of testing this myth - "if you don't feed them that much, can they grow to be giants". So far I can say that giant genes will boost their growth when ever they eat.... you could actually see the difference in 2-3 days. But it's too soon to conclude whether they can be giant size or not.


Wow that is very interesting....Thanks for the info!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I go home in a few hours....hopefully to some fry! Super anxious to get there, hope I have babies..


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

So much white poop everywhere. I'm so disappointed.

Dad ate the eggs again...Could he just be hungry? Both times before I spawned him he hadn't eaten in a few days, he never wants pellets it seems like. He's so gorgeous, maybe I just need to feed him more or artificially hatch the eggs...Boo I'm sad. 

I hope you all enjoyed the video. I released the female for another pair. Won't be updating until I have some fry. It's so frustrating when kids spawn their veitails in hours and weeks of trying have yielded no results here..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I currently have the same problem with 2 males. One is an egg eater - but he doesn't eat them right away. And the second one is a fry eater. Not sure why, maybe I'm disturbing them too much. 

I'm trying them again but this time I plan to either takeout the males as soon as spawning is complete (artificially hatching the eggs) . Or I might spawn 3 males at once - the daddy of my current fry who is a proven good daddy and move all eggs to his nest. Haven't decided yet because this male is still healing from his illness.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry your spawning didn't work out. You're not the only one. It seems the more you want the spawn, the more the bettas don't!:-(


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Your male appears to be a piebald...? Perhaps a manifestation of a mixed marble strain. Personally I don't feed either fish until expelling has ceased or if one or both seem to be eating eggs... He's probably not hungry, really, it may be more of a temptation. If you see this happening more often, draw his attention away with a bloodworm or such... This usually temporarily satisfys my male's egg lust just until the fry hatch. We don't really have much control over who is an egg/fry eater and who isn't... Some males just don't prove to be good fathers. This could be a result of stress, however.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

No, he's not piebald. He's "monster" aka white dragon scaling around the face like a mask. It's also not a result of stress, as I was away from the nest and there was no one in the house for two days after I removed the female from the tank...He wasn't eating the eggs while I was here...I'll try a bloodworm next time.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, okay then... Other than that, the spawn seems to be going great! Lucky that your PK male are so gentle... My PK males are notorious for inflicting damage, lol. very territorial, like my copper pair on my thread.

keep us updated! <3 <)))))>< 
-DS


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Good news...my other pair is spawning now  It's hard to tell what they are doing, eating eggs or putting them up, after the giant incident I fed them both.

This is the pair currently spawning...


















She has a lot more blue and red dots on her now, she is simply gorgeous.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those two are just amazing fish! Nice finnage, such unique color and beautiful quality fish! What more can you ask for?

Who did you buy them from?

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The male is from Korwhord and the female is from Hopdiggity! She's a transhipper here in the U.S who sells bettas as well. This girl cost me greatly but she's worth it. Absolutely love her - named her Calamity


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's cute! And I noticed that Korwhord has some very beautiful bettas! They are so crazy with color.

Also Niwit, is the same type of breeder. He breeds Phenomenal colored marble HMPK's.

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

My AB discounts are with Korwhord so if you're ever going to buy let me know and hook you up!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> My AB discounts are with Korwhord so if you're ever going to buy let me know and hook you up!


Thank You! Ill keep that in mind when I think of buying again. I am supposed to be getting a nice pair from a fellow member soon, so I wont be buying for a big.

Im going to be breeding then sell them (Carefully) to forum members and other people that I know and trust, then use the money I get and see if I can get a nice pair from out of country.

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds great  Where are you located if it's ok for me to ask?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Sounds great  Where are you located if it's ok for me to ask?


Yeah no problem. I'm in New York. (Upstate NY)

-BL2033


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, Green Tea, thgey are beautiful!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks DQ :3

Still no hatching yet, but its only been about 32 hours. I read sometimes it can take them 72 to hatch? Either way it's good because I have to leave town again for Thanksgiving! I will be back as soon as they need to eat


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I'm sorry your spawning didn't work out. You're not the only one. It seems the more you want the spawn, the more the bettas don't!:-(


I second that!! lol

I know many people don't but I always feed my males when they are taking care of the spawn. Some people say that it causes them to get hungry but I figured feed em and then they wont get hungry. None of my males have eaten good eggs or good fry. I have only spawned 5 times though, and I don't feel that that is enough to be 100 % certain, so time will have to tell. As of now I always feed my males and I will continue to until I see that it's a bad idea. 
Either way I hope you succeed, because when you do I want to buy some of your fry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the same because when i was trying to breed for the first time, they just wouldnt spawn and all around this forum was "accidental" spawns and i was so mad. I just knew that i had to just keep trying and try not to get so mad. I reconditioned them for like the 3rd time and they finally spawned. (Third times the charm*) for some!

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

We have fry! So happy! Hopefully dad won't eat them. It's so hard to see them so I'm unsure of how many there are. I've been feeding dad too and it's worked out. I have video of them spawning as well as fry, I'll create a new thread for it.

I'm going out of town and was planning to return Sunday afternoon. I've heard some people say feed the fry as soon as they're free swimming, some people say 5 days after hatching, what do you guys think? This guy's being a good dad.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well from experience, i feed them 5 days after because after their yolk sacs are dissolved, they eat infusoria which is very good for them. 5 days after gives them a good amount of time to dissolve their yolk sacs and then become free swimming and after the last few days of the five, they will start to be hungry and will that is when they are going to be able to eat and know what food is. Also, it helps to add moss balls. They love these things because they give off a lot of infusoria for them to eat while they eat other things as well.

I am so excited for you! Lol! What is the next thread called? And make sure you post the pictures and videos that you have for us

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll probably call the thread, assuming they continue to live something boring like Yellow Marble/Koi Spawn 


Tisia is going to feed them for me Friday and hopefully Saturday as well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well that sounds great! Can you PM me the New Thread name or link when you finally fix one up.

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll probably end up bringing my camera and taking some pics when I go to feed them >_>


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tisia said:


> I'll probably end up bringing my camera and taking some pics when I go to feed them >_>


I wish I knew a member that lived as close to me as Tisia does to you. It would be so much fun!

-BL2033


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Let me know if you'll be selling the fry, I might take one! Er, buy, I mean.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it is pretty nice having someone close by to talk about bettas with that doesn't stare at you like you're crazy, lol


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol yep, i second that! I used to conduct spawns with Maryrox247 before she moved out-of-state


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Definitely. I get that "what the heck are you talking about" stare. I mean being a fish hobbyist is not like a Dog lovers where you can find someone that also adores dogs as you would. The person would probably live around the corner, but for a fish hobbyist because fish aren't as popular as other mammals, so therefore it's a lot harder to find someone close. You's probably have to start in a group or a state that has transhippers and other fish lovers.

That is why they invented SHIPPING LIVE FISH! Lol

-BL2033


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new fry. Please don't forget me when you name your new thread... I'll probably find it anyway...I love spawn logs.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@tpocicat: +1. I also love spawn logs!

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

checked on them yesterday morning, daddy was kind of ignoring the nest but figured it might have been that he was just trying to divert my attention away from it since the fry were still hanging out in it. going to check again this morning, they'll hopefully be free swimming by now so that I can remove dad and give them their first feeding. I'll try and take pics today. didn't want to stress out dad too much while he was still with them. not sure how well my camera will do at taking pics of them, sooooooooooooooo tiny, lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

think I need to figure out if I can manually adjust the focus on my camera. I was trying to focus on something else then moving my camera to the fry but still super hard to get them. this is the least blurry and it's still super blurry, lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yayyy can't wait to see them again tomorrow since they're horizontal now! My camera is pretty good so I'll be sure to post some tomorrow too when I start my spawn log.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually just got a new camera, but the battery died so I was using my old one. new one is charging now. hopefully it will do a better job than the old one when I go back tonight


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think fry are the easiest fish to photograph and also the hardest at the same time.

The easiest because they sit still for you for a really long time unless startled and the hardest because they are so tiny and hard to focus on.

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

new camera takes waaaaaaaaaaaaay better pics! (though photobucket resizing them doesn't help much)
daddy resting after taking care of the kids








babies!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

wow. dad has beautiful colouring! The fry are SO cute.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That male is BEAUTIFUL! I love the uniqueness about it is so diverse! Also I love the little fry!

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay so excited to go home and see them again and start a spawn log for them! Thanks again Tisia the pictures are awesome.

Did a couple of them have red/orange eyes like that or is it the camera?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@GreenTea: That woul be really cool. Beautiful fry. They look sparkly.

BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

EEEe thank you. Tisia fed them their first two meals today and checked on them yesterday. She gets first pick of...some adult fry. We're still working out how many ;] as she wants all of them but also doesn't want me to let her have all of them, so we'll see.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Great pics! Wish I could get pictures like that.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it was just the flash. their eyes just looked like little black dots when I was just staring at them, but it was kind of dark in the tank so who knows

yeah, no letting me run away with the tank, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful spawn, Green Tea! Those are going to be some absolutely beautiful fry, if daddy is anything to judge by. I'm looking forward to reading the log as they grow up.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

As will I. Just make sure you post the link to the new spawn log.

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I edited one of the ones I previously posted before uploading it on photobucket now ^_^ lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's incredible, Tisia. So cute and tiny!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know if you maybe mentioned it before, but what camera do you use? I use the Nikon COOLPIX L22 with 12.0 Mega pixels 3.6x Zoom and AA-size.

-BL2033


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Whatever she uses, it's a darn sight better than mine. Note to everyone: if you plan on taking lots of fish pics, do not get a Canon SD1300. Good camera but lousy, lousy closeup.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I used that camera and got these results:

So you see it isnt that bad.

-BL2033


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A Canon SD1300? Then what am I doing wrong??? Aaargh.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, well that camera isn't a bad one. It looks like a good quality camera. 

What about you Tisia?

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's a nikon s6100 (16 megapixels 7x zoom). I was trying to decide between it and another camera and started playing with the macro function in the store and that decided me, lol. it's not great for taking pics of fish in low light without flash though. all I get is blur. that and doing auto settings it takes a bit to think about it as well


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I see That's a great camera! 7x zoom?! That's perfect for little fry! Mine only has 12 megapixels and yours has 16, so I could just imagine how good it is for taking fry pics

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Spawn log!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=905032#post905032


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

how is the spawn going


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anything new?

-BL2033


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

Hows the spawn going


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry it didnt work out.but it you get some next time keep me in mind


----------

